# factory speakers



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

does anyone know the RMS of the factory speakers of a 96 200sx/sentra? and the RMS of the factory speakers of a 97-99 maxima?


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I am currently running my stock speakers off of my head unit. They can get pretty loud. I wouldnt recommend powering them with an amp. I would take a guess at 16 - 20 watts rms.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

My '93 XE has stock (I think) Clarion's all the way around that handle 25W RMS - perfect to power from a deck, but I again wouldn't reccommend amping them.


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

i am not considering amping my stock speakers. rather, i just want to compare mine with my friend's car, which is a previous gen maxima. his rear speakers are stock, but when he turns it up, they vibrate my whole body, causing a total-body sensation to the music. the sound is not as clean as aftermarket speakers, but they are very decent for stock. compared to my stock rear ones, all mine do is hurt my ears when turned up high. no total-body sensation ;(. thats why i want to know the RMS of mine and the maxima's factory speakers.

edit: my HU puts 60x4 max watts, probably 25-30 RMS on my speakers. they sound adequate, but raspy at high volume, and when i fade all the sound to the front, it sounds horrible. when i fade to the back, its semi-decent. with no fade, its good music for factory speakers. but not nearly as good as my friend's maxima with stock speakers and stock HU.


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

My 95 Sentra GXE stock front and rear are only 8 watts. Found this out when replacing them..


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

mavenali said:


> *My 95 Sentra GXE stock front and rear are only 8 watts. Found this out when replacing them.. *


Yeah so did I


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

15 watts in my sentra  
now lying in my basement


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

same here when replacing my sentras stock speakers found out that OEM was only 8 watts......


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

so b14 stock speakers = 8 watts

anyone know what the maxima has?


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

does he have the bose system? my brothers 01 had the bose system w/ a tiny sub and ok speakers.... (i know your friend has an older one, but that doesnt mean he cant have bose)


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

lets assume he has bose. cuz it sounds that good. what would be rms for bose? what would be rms w/o the bose?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

My 97 Sentra had 8 watts w/o bose?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

trust me if he has bose he has a substantial power increase over the sentra. but i am seeing that the newer b14 has better factory speakers since mine took 8 and a 99 sel took 15. nissan does have ok factory speakers. my factory system actually to some extent outperformed my fathers system in his S10 which consisted of a jvc cd player pioneer 4x10's and 4x6 plates. his was louder but mine had better sounding bass. my factory actually did make me feel vibrations in my pants legs and did cause some rattling when listening to it from the outside when i had a cd walkman with the bass boost on even though the rattling is probally because of piss poor factory sounddeading from the factory and that bass boost did blow my speakers.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

> did make me feel vibrations in my pants legs


Stop there...


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

I thought they were pandasonic?


----------

